# How much would you pay?



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I just opened a small horse boarding facility and I want to know how much you would pay to hypothetically board your horse at a place like mine. Some amenities aren't finished.. so if you could give me a price for both the way it is now and when it is finished that would be great. If you have any suggestions on what could make our place better let me know to..

We built a small 6 stall metal barn on 10 acres in north Texas.
12x12 heavy duty custom stalls with mats
12x14 open feed room (locked metal feed bins)
12x14 locked tack room (Nicer than most I would say)
All fencing is pipe top rail and no climb wire... and cross fenced in 5 strand barbless wire with a top hot wire.
2 out door wash racks (hot water soon to come)
160x170 outdoor (not lighted yet) jumps available.

I am an experienced horse person and I live and work on site. Horses are grained 2x a day, hay at night. Turned out all day with weather permitting. Blankets/boots on if needed at no extra charge. There are 3 horses per MAX and turned out by similar personalities. Trailer parking included. Very safe pastures and barn with no junk lying around. No trails near by, just open fields. 30 minutes from good trails though. No manure piles (we have a dumpster). Stalls cleaned once a day. Twice if in all day.

Soon to come........
Arena lights
50ft round pen
Office/lounge w/porch over looking the arena
Automatic waterers in stalls (is this important to boarders?)
Auto fly system 
3, 60x30 private paddocks with a stall (How much would you charge for this?)
Pasture Vaccum
Gaited entry w/key pad (is this important to boarders?)

So how much would you pay? for the before and the after?
If you want to see pictures you can look at my website, www.geocities.com/jolicheval/facilities

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Eagle eye 1 (Nov 27, 2008)

I think it has a lot to do with your area. If you are close enough (travel time wise) you can obviously charge more. If you are in the country and everyone for miles around has a few hundred acres or several other stables to choose from, the demand may be considerably less.

All that aside, I like the looks of your facility and think you should be able to command a higher than average price. Your website is professional looking and easy to navigate. Nice job!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Around here that would probably be like $200 a month. I pay 160$ a month for about the same thing but we have a heated indoor. But my horse isn't in a stall. I think that would be pretty low for your area though


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you for the nice compliment eagle eye. I am out in the country a little bit.. but prices vary around here greatly from $200 - $800. There really isn't a place similar to mine in my area... they are either total dumps or palaces! 

Maybe I should change my question... What are services or amenities would you pay more for if they don't have the indoor?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

"What Services or Amenitites would you pay more for?"

I really like the gated community feel with the password. That would make me feel like my horses were safe and would be worth the money. 
I actually don't like automatic waterers. I like heated water buckets, but my horse doesn't like auto waterers so neither do I =P 

I like how clean it is which is a big plus. Since you don't have an indoor, I like that the lighted outdoor is great. 
I like the automatic fly sprays too. We had that at my old barn and I loved it. 

Never heard of a pasture vacuum though!

And I would actually prefer the paddocks with stall. Dont know exactly what you would pay for it..


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

A pasture vacuum sucks up all the poop in the pastures.. it pulls behind the tractor. Not only would the pastures look much better, but it would cut down on flys, smell, and parasites. 

The 3 private paddocks would have a single 12x14 stall in each one with full care and a tack locker in the corner. The down side to having one would be less grass (but fed more hay) and its further away from the arena and wash racks (200-600 ft.) Would you charge more or less than a regular stall?


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Where I come from it's close to impossible to ride without an indoor, so you wouldn't get very much for board. I would probably pay about $300. You seem professional, your property is well kept, and the pastures look great!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

we have an indoor and outdoor arena, office, tack and feed rooms and 7 pastures. board is 425 going up in jan to 450 a month. private turn out is 25 extra a month.


----------



## Flexion (Nov 28, 2008)

We have an outdoor ring, an 80x200 indoor arena, 3 tack/feed rooms, 30 12x12 box stalls, and 6 all-weather sand paddocks.

Our board is roughly $1150/month and a half-lease is about $650 a month.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

when i use to board i was paying $250 for pretty much nothing but it was the cheapest around. in your area for what your offering id prolly start at $300-$500.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Where I board there are trails, 4 pastures, large indoor arena, outdoor arena, about 30 stalls (10X12), 2 wash stalls (indoor and outdoor), turnout all day is included (except on Sunday -- you turn your own horse out that day and muck the stall too just on that day). They grain twice a day and clean once a day, hay all during the day if they're in (right now they have been because the weather's going back and forth between snow/ice and rain so the pastures are kind of dangerously icy and muddy all at the same time!)...I pay $310/month. 

Your facility sounds nice, but I agree with Eagle Eye that it's going to depend a lot on the area you live in and what board costs there. In my area, mine is about the least expensive around for what we have - other stables are charging upwards of $400/month.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

It all depends on the area as others have said.
I work in a barn right now that is $400 a month for the cold barn and $450 for the warm barn.
Travel 30 minutes and there is a barn with much nicer facilities but not heated for $250/month indoor board, $125 outdoor.

You also have to take into consideration how much it will cost you to feed each horse, maintain pastures, drag the arena ect. It IS a business and you still need to make money.
Many barns around here offer discounts for providing your own feed or cleaning your own stall.


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings (Dec 21, 2008)

It is definitely going to depend on the area you are located in. Where I board we have lighted outdoor and indoor, 2 hot cold wash stalls, heated tack room and bathroom, large feed room, miles of trails right behind the farm, large turnout with 5 additional semi private fields, etc. Board is 600 a month.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

the way yo decribe your place it would go anywhere 250-350 without an indoor arena with you would get 375-600 where im from


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

where i board my horse he is on pature board bc he hates to be in a stall, but there is a dressage arena, schooling arena, tons of trails bc its on a 1000 acres wildlife sanctuary, fed twice a day and has bran mash on sat, cross country jumps, round pen, wash racks near his pasture and at the barn, tack room is $25 extra a month, kitchen, lounge, hot walker and gated entry with number pin and i pay $250 a month, for stall board its $375-400, horses are turned out at night only and with no more than 4 other horses on 10 acre pastures


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

iv got to say $350, where i board its only 150 bucks


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Where I live, board fees range from $200-$675. I pay $250, but that includes trails, outdoor, heated indoor, twice daily feeding daily stall cleaning, blanketing, turnout weather permitting. A friend who doesn't have an indoor is paying $200. I think it all depends on where you are, and the demand(and the weather). You have a BEAUTIFUL property, and if I lived near you, I would feel comfortable paying around $250-$300. If you had an indoor, I would probably pay $300-$400. I don't know if you are able to add an indoor at some point, but for me and most of the people I ride with, and indoor is an huge bonus.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know about a price and i'm not sure if you can do this but an indoor arena would be nice.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

a payment on land, to own it, is cheaper than paying someone else to board your horse[if you have good credit].


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks very nice! I would gladly pay $450-$500. Even if you don't have an indoor, I doubt you need one all that much in Texas; I don't have one in Maryland (along with alot of other things you offer) where I board and I pay $425.


----------



## abbottinc (Jan 10, 2009)

In my area (WA State) one boarding facilities with an indoor arena and a gated entrance charges about $450 a month. It rains here a lot (maybe not such a problem in TX!) The arena is average sized but covered, and the facility is located on 15 acres, fenced and crossed fenced, so that if a boarder felt strongly about keeping their horse next to a horse but not in the same turn out, this can happen. Separate lockers for boarder's tack with saddle racks, indoor wash area, out door round pen and outdoor arena. I like watering my horses from buckets as the water intake can be monitored better. The more fly control, the better, I think. The horses, when I boarded, were fed 3x a day: breakfast hay and grain (or complete feed), noon local hay IF indoors and not in field, evening hay & grain/complete feed. Supplements were bagged by the Owner and labeled with horses name with bins for each day, both a.m. and p.m. This way amount of any meds or vits/herbs to be fed were controled by the Owner and known by the feed person. Hay and grain/complete feed time was always separated by an hour or so....

My barn has a paddock off of each stall and I love this. We just brought our horses home a couple of years ago but boarded before that without our horses having paddocks. Not something I liked. But paddock footing is important.

If boarding fees range from $300 to $800 in your area, you can probably aim for the middle, say $450 to $550 while you get your name out there. 

I hope that this helps & good luck!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow some of the board you all have to pay boggles my mind! I've never payed more than $200 for board (in either CA or OR) although I've never done full care. Right now I pay $95 and for that I get a stall, turnout, indoor arena, shavings and feeding 2x day. It's that cheap because I do my own cleaning and have to buy my own hay (with the hay it goes up to about $195 a mo.) I cannot even fathom being able to afford $400 and up board especially factoring in trims, shots, deworming, supplements, the dumptruck load of carrots :wink: etc.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

HunterJumper22 said:


> Our board is roughly $1150/month and a half-lease is about $650 a month.


I'd like to point out that, although it might not be for your area, that is a ridiculously *insane* amount of money to pay for board. My board is $100 a month here in little ol' Wisconsin. =)


----------



## babyruth1984 (Dec 15, 2008)

Your stables actually look like where I keep my girl at. Only it's alittle bigger because there are 12 12x12 stalls instead. The BO charges $300 a month for stall board $175 for pasture. I would probab;y be willing to pay about that $300 for your place too.

I would like a automatic waterer in my horses stall because she does drink alot and when she doesn't she sinks in.

I like the wider wash racks because she does not like being confined between two little bars.

I like having a hot walker. She has a leg injury so instead of riding her I put her on that for 5 minutes at a light trott each way.

Another thing that my BO does that I love is that she allows people to work off some of the board. I do it once a week (which is all she'll allow) and get $20 taken off every day I do it. She also pasture boards, but won't take off of that. 

I know in central texas where I was raised we didn't have no need for an indoor arena. But I know in northern texas it does get alittle colder up there.

Also another thing that I really like it that the BO worms all the horses. It's figured into the price. It's really nice not having to worry about worming her. All the horses are on the same schedule.


----------



## babyruth1984 (Dec 15, 2008)

and a key entry pad would be nice, but I know that with where I board it would be pointless. But there is a key pad to get into the feed room and the tack room.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Our barn is slightly better, and I pay 175.00/month.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Not sure about your area, but around here that would probably go for anywhere between $300 - $400, probably on the higher end. I would definately board my horse there if I could. =) It's absolutely gorgeous.


----------

